# .22 Magnum Bullet Group Test



## Hortontoter

Finally got a chance to test some ammo in my new .22 Mag. I tested Hornady 30 gr, V-Max, Winchester 40 gr. HP and CCI 30 gr. Maxi-Mag +V bullets.

I zeroed in with the CCI 30 gr. bullets.

It took a while to get on zero as I started shooting at the large target in the center of the raccoon at 60 yards. Was approx. 3" high and a bit left on the first shot. The bullet hole below and to the left of the R in Racooon is where my first shot hit. The holes in the raccoons body are scope adjustments.

After a little tuning I was on zero. The groups with both 30 gr. bullets were decent at sixty yards, both less than 3/4", not too bad with the non Accu-Trigger Savage 93. The 40 gr. Winchester bullets shot terrible out of my rifle. Too bad, I had these high on my list as raccoon/groundhog loads.

The CCI bullet seemed to have a slight edge in accuracy over the Hornady.

I then fired a single shot at 30 yards with both 30 gr. bullets to get some idea of trajectory. Both bullets were approx. 3/4" low of their respective POI at 60 yards. A much different trajectory than I am used to with my .17HMR. I think I am going to like this new Savage .22 Mag. Hopefully I can test some bullet performance on live game this week. I'm looking for a good fur friendly raccoon round for this rifle.


----------



## youngdon

I think you posted that just to bait me SG..... As for ammo, I think that you are wise to follow Hortons lead but also know that you may see different results. What shoots best in his gun may not be the best in yours. Are you going to mount a scope on your rifle...when you eventually get it that is...Sorry (not really) your bait apparently worked LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

HA! SG I will believe it only when you post pics. Horton what kind is your .22mag?


----------



## youngdon

Hortontoter said:


> Finally got a chance to test some ammo in my new .22 Mag. I tested Hornady 30 gr, V-Max, Winchester 40 gr. HP and CCI 30 gr. Maxi-Mag +V bullets.
> 
> I zeroed in with the CCI 30 gr. bullets.
> 
> It took a while to get on zero as I started shooting at the large target in the center of the raccoon at 60 yards. Was approx. 3" high and a bit left on the first shot. The bullet hole below and to the left of the R in Racooon is where my first shot hit. The holes in the raccoons body are scope adjustments.
> 
> After a little tuning I was on zero. The groups with both 30 gr. bullets were decent at sixty yards, both less than 3/4", not too bad with the non Accu-Trigger Savage 93. The 40 gr. Winchester bullets shot terrible out of my rifle. Too bad, I had these high on my list as raccoon/groundhog loads.
> 
> The CCI bullet seemed to have a slight edge in accuracy over the Hornady.
> 
> I then fired a single shot at 30 yards with both 30 gr. bullets to get some idea of trajectory. Both bullets were approx. 3/4" low of their respective POI at 60 yards. A much different trajectory than I am used to with my .17HMR. I think I am going to like this new Savage .22 Mag. Hopefully I can test some bullet performance on live game this week. I'm looking for a good fur friendly raccoon round for this rifle.
> View attachment 4806


So where did you set your bullet to strike at 60 yds ? Is this a scoped rifle ?


----------



## Hortontoter

*Geoff, the gun you get may not like the same loads as mine. But, if you buy a few different types of bullets different than I bought we can trade rounds to test more bullet weights/styles/brands.*

*The gun is a Savage 93 FXP. This is a pencil barreled, synthetic stocked, non Accu-Trigger model. It comes with a Bushnell 3-9 X 40 mounted scope that is bore sighted. Not a bad rifle/scope combo for $279.*

*I plan to sight this rifle in dead on at 80 yards. This will give me a hold over/under of 1" or less from 10-120 yards with a 30 grain bullet. I feel the .22 Mag is a 125 yard gun so this sighting arrangement will suit it best.*


----------



## youngdon

Those 93's are nice guns, and that scope should really help to stay on target. Good choice of zero's too.


----------



## Hortontoter

*Knowing what a caliber is capable of is the key to using a rifle for its intended use. A 125 yard gun shouldn't be sighted in DO at 100 yards IMO. Understanding and using PBR (point blank range) to ones fullest advantage is the best way to go, again just my opinion. Most wounded game and poor shooting performance comes from trying to push a rifle beyond its limits. Also understanding that different type/weight bullets perform differently as the speed of the projectile lessens should be considered. Many folks call ballistic tip bullets "explosive" and they are until they slow down a bit. Then they act the same as most soft pointed spitzer style bullets. At least that has been my experience with ballistic tip bullets in my 17HMR. After about 80 yards or so the "explosiveness" has disappeared.*


----------



## youngdon

I agree, All bullets other than FMJ have a range of velocity where they work as intended (and advertised). Push a bullet to fast and it will disintegrate in flight or upon impact, to slow and they wont expand/explode as they are intended to.


----------



## wilded

In my CZ 22WMR the Hornady performed much better than the CCI. Be sure and test each rifle. My Ruger 77 22WMR with Green Mountain barrel liked the Remington 22WMR green tips the best. Each rifle is a new game. JMHO ET


----------



## prairiewolf

You guys got me all worked up on the 22 mag. need to get my old marlin out and do some shooting.


----------



## wilded

When they came out with the 30 grain ballistic tip bullets in 22WMR it turned it into a completely different animal for small game and varmint shooting. I never would hve bought my .17HMRs if I had of known that bullet was coming. JMHO


----------



## fr3db3ar

My 93 FV will put most brands around an inch @ 100 yards. It prefers the Hornady V-max to under 3/4" @ 100.


----------



## bones44

Mine seems to prefer the Maxi Mag so far. Most brands I've put through it have grouped pretty well. I have the 93FV as well.


----------

